# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  نموذج امتحان الكفائة لطلبة الهندسة

## المهندس

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله ..... 

اقدم لكم اخواني نموذج لامتحان الكفائه لكلية الهندسه \\ General Engineering Test 
GET 
و هذا الامتحان لكافة التخصصات الهندسية (باستثناء هندسة العمارة) .. 


http://www.4shared.com/file/14998091...lity_Exam.html

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكور اي على ذالك النموذج

      تقبل مروري

----------

